# hey all



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

Hey all my 200 was totaled and now im a proud owner of a 1990 240sx hatchback. well a few questions. First, I heard that geting rid of the clutch fan will free up about 10,15 horse, is it true any of you done it and felt the difference? Also timing whats a safe degree? And the car has a studder at low rpm I think its a fuel regulater, the guy I bought it from rebuilt the top end and never hooked up the vaccum line to the regulater and ran it for a year like that, i found it hooked it up it made it better but still can feel it a little. any info will help talk to you all later.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

COngrats on the new car!! 

If you don't mind, could you let me know how much you paid for it?? I am about to make an offer on an 89 with 147K miles. It's an SE hatch but it has motor problems. I am trying to get an idea of a good price to pay for it.

Seems like the buyer wants $800 for it. He listed it on Ebay for $500 as the starting bid. Only one person bid on it. Also, he is local to me so I can go and check it out.

Sorry for making your thread OT. Just need some feedback. If you want, PM me.

Thanks, and congrats on the new car.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i have heard that the electric fans will supposedly free up anywhere from 10 to 17 horses. my brother had one on his car and my friends dad was just putting one on his the other day. i think it does free up some horsepower but not a noticable amount really ... in any case, they do eliminate a big bulky ass fan with a small one to clear up the engine bay a little bit


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

where can u find those fans?...is it just any type or is there one specifically for the 240sx?


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

*fans*

THis is what i have found:

http://www.flex-a-lite.com/auto/html/electric-fans.html
I like their Low-Profile fans....the #110 & #210.


http://www.flex-a-lite.com/auto/html/4-wheel.html
This is a little installation guide. 

I hope this helps....if anyone knows if a single fan will work sufficiently please let us know. I live in Texas where the temp is HOT so i'm not sure if a single fan will work. I have been looking at strictly a puller fan. ALso, do you have to remove the plastic shroud (sp) before putting in the electric?

Guarneriman

PS. Congrats....i bought my '90 SX hatchback two weeks ago. It's still my new baby!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hey thanks :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I run two flex-a-lite 110/120










One is not sufficient. The ends of the radiator will become heat soaked. Well it did for me anyways. I am also running the skyline radiator. RB's produce alot of heat :cheers:


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

*car price!*

Hey its cool. Well I got mine for 2000 but it has a rebuilt engine and it is lowerd on 17s pluse it is very clean one dent and a perfect interiar. 800 sounds like a steel to me if it runs even if it has problums, well I think you should go for it. Talk later.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Fans do not free up any useful horsepower. Its all lies. Ive done it on the dyno.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

how doesn't it?...it makes sense...the fan is no longer on the pulley so ur engine can run better....but if ur right what bout gas milege...cause shit that is worth it gas is too much


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Taking a fan off won't make a 10-15 hp difference. In most cases the magic number is 4-7hp. Personally I don't like mechanical fans. First off you get ALOT more space with a thin FAL fan and you won't free up more than 7hp. Also Electrical fans cool way better. Definately something to look into. My buddy's Sr20 fan froze up on him and I can tell than sucker is just draining horse just by listening to the fan chop through air. A electircal fan is a GOOD investment.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i knew they are good...anything else but flez-a-lite?....cause those are a pretty penny


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> how doesn't it?...it makes sense...the fan is no longer on the pulley so ur engine can run better....but if ur right what bout gas milege...cause shit that is worth it gas is too much


Conservation of energy mate. The fans still need to be powered by something and that something is the battery. Battery is 'powered' by alternator. If you put more load on the alternator, you have more load on the engine which means less power available.

The best you can hope for is increase the efficiency of the actual fan itself (by going bigger fins with higher pitch to pull more air) which will result in them being on less to keep the car cool (through the use of a properly tuned thermostat).


----------



## redamnavit (Jul 23, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> i knew they are good...anything else but flez-a-lite?....cause those are a pretty penny


If you're looking for a cheap route Altima fans fit nicely on an S13 radiator and would be considered an upgrade. You're not going to get the airflow of a FAL or two but you can pick up an Altima fan for a few bucks at a junkyard. Its good enough to cool the FWD KA in the Altima, at least in stock trim.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

any year? or does it have to be a certian year?


----------



## mudder (Aug 9, 2004)

Changing from a clutch fan to electric is a classic way to free up a few extra ponies. By removing the belt system you reduce the parasitic drag on the motor at all times, only using electric power to run the fans when it's needed. Those fans typically will have some sort of switch to turn them on. You could of course wire a switch to the cabin and turn them on only when you're at a stop light or in traffic.
It's probably not worth 10hp, but when a car has 150-200hp even 5hp more is nice.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

switching to an electric fan will net you only about 1-3HP...but good electric fans are a great reliability mod...epecially since you can wire a switch to turn them on when you feel like it...you could also modify your windshield washers to spray water on your radiator...check out sportcompactcarweb.com on their project silvia to find out how its done...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

My mate put twin thermos on his 180. When they switch on it stalls the car. Now if thats not draining the car of power I dont know what is. Never stalled with the clutch fan on...


----------

